# Install on UltraSparc IIi



## mtech (Apr 21, 2011)

I have both the 7.4 and 8.2 FreeBSD for Sparc64. During boot from the cd all looks good at first:

```
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel   data= (a bunch of numbers)  syms= (a bunch of numbers)
Hit Enter to boot immediately or any other for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]....
jumping to kernel entry at 0xc008800
```

That is where it stops. It accesses the CD and then tries to access the hard drive then everything just stops. It uses SCSI drives for both the CD and hard drive. Both the 7.4 and the 8.2 show the same exact output on the screen and stop at exactly the same point.


----------



## mmoll (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

You don't tell which type of machine you use, but I suspect one with an unsupported framebuffer. Try to install via serial console.


----------



## mtech (Apr 22, 2011)

*No computer for serial install.*



			
				mmoll said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You don't tell which type of machine you use, but I suspect one with an unsupported framebuffer. Try to install via serial console.



I don't have another computer to do this with. That is exactly what I was told to do with installing Solaris 10 from a DVD. The UltraSparc doesn't support DVD. I don't think it is the video or it would continue to run. It locks up. The keyboard stops working. But, I could be wrong I guess. There is a lot about BSD I don't know yet. 

Computer components
Ultra Sparc IIi
UltraSPARC-IIi 333MHz processor, 1MByte L2 Cache
128MBytes to 1GByte DRAM with ECC
2MBytes User Flash
Up to two 10/100 Ethernet
Up to two Wide Ultra SCSI (40 MBytes/ sec) interfaces
Keyboard, mouse, two serial, parallel, floppy interfaces
UPA graphics slot on some variants
Up to two PMC slots
Designed for one to three VME64 slots
Raptor GFX video card


----------



## tingo (Apr 22, 2011)

Couldn't you just tell us what machine you have? As in make (Sun) and model (Ultra5? Ultra 10? some other model?).
And, the advice from mmoll  is correct; if the framebuffer isn't supported; you will have to install via serial console. On some machines, this is a setting in Open Firmware. On other (older) machines, the only way to do this is to (physically) remove the framebuffer card from the machine.


----------



## mtech (Apr 22, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just tell us what machine you have? As in make (Sun) and model (Ultra5? Ultra 10? some other model?).
> And, the advice from mmoll  is correct; if the framebuffer isn't supported; you will have to install via serial console. On some machines, this is a setting in Open Firmware. On other (older) machines, the only way to do this is to (physically) remove the framebuffer card from the machine.



It is a Sun Ultra Sparc IIi processor. It is referred to as an ultra 10 with the sparc IIi processor module. I think. (Was unaware they had several different designations. Uses Sun Panther mainboard p/n 501-4559. All the photos of the panther mainboard look exactly like mine.) If I have to install by serial console, I might as well throw it in the junk. I have no way to do this at this time. If I buy another computer to accomplish this, what have I gained? I might as well just use the other computer for my needs. I'd rather boot from a floppy, give some kind of command to start the install from the cd with the relevant commands to make it bypass the issue causing the install not to work. There has to be a way to make this work.  :\

http://www.anysystem.com/u10-special-1.html
http://www.sunshack.org/data/sh/2.0...shbk/Systems/SUPFE/sparcengine_ultra_axi.html


----------



## mtech (Apr 22, 2011)

mtech said:
			
		

> It is a Sun Ultra Sparc IIi processor. It is referred to as an ultra 10 with the sparc IIi processor module. I think. (Was unaware they had several different designations. Uses Sun Panther mainboard p/n 501-4559. All the photos of the panther mainboard look exactly like mine.) If I have to install by serial console, I might as well throw it in the junk. I have no way to do this at this time. If I buy another computer to accomplish this, what have I gained? I might as well just use the other computer for my needs. I'd rather boot from a floppy, give some kind of command to start the install from the cd with the relevant commands to make it bypass the issue causing the install not to work. There has to be a way to make this work.  :\
> 
> http://www.anysystem.com/u10-special-1.html
> http://www.sunshack.org/data/sh/2.0...shbk/Systems/SUPFE/sparcengine_ultra_axi.html



The above reference is incorrect. It is not an Ultra 5/10. It is an OEM by Sun. It is a U-AXi main board. It does use the UltraSparc IIi microprocessor. Hopefully, this will help someone to be able to help me.


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2011)

mtech said:
			
		

> If I have to install by serial console, I might as well throw it in the junk. I have no way to do this at this time.



No? Doesn't the computer you are using to post your message have a serial port?



> If I buy another computer to accomplish this, what have I gained?


Who says anything about buying a new computer?
You are using a computer to post your messages here, yes?


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2011)

mtech said:
			
		

> The above reference is incorrect. It is not an Ultra 5/10. It is an OEM by Sun. It is a U-AXi main board. It does use the UltraSparc IIi microprocessor. Hopefully, this will help someone to be able to help me.



And does this OEM machine have a name?
If not, how about some pictures?


----------



## mtech (Apr 26, 2011)

*I gave up*



> No? Doesn't the computer you are using to post your message have a serial port?


Yes. It has a serial port. I don't have a null cable with the correct ends to fit it.



> You are using a computer to post your messages here, yes?


Yes. But getting both computers close enough to connect with a serial cable (if I had one) would be nearly impossible without unhooking EVERYTHING from THIS computer and moving it to an accessible location. There is a lot of things connected. That would not be a good thing.



> And does this OEM machine have a name?


Yes. The main board does. There is no name on the box. The board is a Sun Panther mainboard p/n 501-4559.



> If not, how about some pictures?


http://www.berkcom.com/sun/501-4559.php

The real issue seems to be my video card. Tech-Source Raptor GFX-8p. Also called a PGX32. There are no drivers for it in FreeBSD. OpenBSD claims to have drivers for it but I get a memory error trying to install it. Booting from the install floppy works but when it gets to the point of formatting the drive it says there are none. The only way to install FreeBSD is to use the serial port because of the lack of video drivers.

I have gave up on putting FreeBSD on it because of lack of needed extra components (null serial cable and a laptop with DB-25 or DB-25 to DB-9 converter). I put Debian on it because it actually installed with no errors and allowed me to use 'glint' video driver which gave me a 800x600 vga resolution. I would have MUCH rather used FreeBSD but no one could tell me how to get around all the issues.


----------



## tingo (Apr 26, 2011)

mtech said:
			
		

> Yes. It has a serial port. I don't have a null cable with the correct ends to fit it.


And you can't make one?



> Yes. But getting both computers close enough to connect with a serial cable (if I had one) would be nearly impossible without unhooking EVERYTHING from THIS computer and moving it to an accessible location. There is a lot of things connected. That would not be a good thing.


You know, serial cables can be long (15 meters says the standard, but they can be much longer that that).




> I would have MUCH rather used FreeBSD but no one could tell me how to get around all the issues.


But we told you. You just chose on your own that our suggested solutions were not appropriate for you (which, of course, is your decision). People in this forum might be good, some might even be experts, but we are not magicians. If there isn't a video driver for the PGX32 that will work under FreeBSD, we can't just magically make one appear.


----------



## Zare (Apr 27, 2011)

Besides, that's Xorg standard GLINT/Permedia driver, so FreeBSD has it too.


----------



## mtech (Apr 27, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> And you can't make one?
> 
> 
> You know, serial cables can be long (15 meters says the standard, but they can be much longer that that).
> ...



You are, of course, correct. I don't have the materials to make a cable but that is not important. They CAN be bought. I was unaware the 'glint' module was part of the sparc port in FreeBSD since I read on the website that the Raptor GFX was unsupported. My main computer (this one) has no serial ports. Only USB. I assume I will need to find an old laptop with serial ports if I am going to have to buy another computer to install with. I will also need a db-25 to db-9 adaptor to make the cable connect to the laptop. If my memory still works correctly, it needs to be a 'null' serial cable. I guess I will try to obtain these things. Since it is a VERY old box, I will have to evaluate the cost relative to the use I can get from it. It just may not be worth it. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## mix_room (May 24, 2011)

mtech said:
			
		

> My main computer (this one) has no serial ports. Only USB. I assume I will need to find an old laptop with serial ports if I am going to have to buy another computer to install with.



Or you could just get a USB-Serial adapter. Something like http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Serial-Converter-TU-S9-Blue/dp/B0007T27H8


----------

